# The way to get badge gold is starting a thread



## dd.stevenson (Mar 19, 2013)

This... might lead to an undesirable proliferation of new, unnecessary, threads. 

Just a thought!


----------



## Fiddleback (Mar 19, 2013)

That can't possibly be right.  Morrus wouldn't do THAT, would he?  Oh, dear.

Edit:  Oh dear God.  You're right.


----------



## GuJiaXian (Mar 22, 2013)

How much gold is earned by starting a new thread?


----------



## Fiddleback (Mar 22, 2013)

One


----------



## GuJiaXian (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, this seems like a poor idea. Many of the badges cost five or more gold; I doubt Morrus wants use spamming the forums just to "earn" gold.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 22, 2013)

GuJiaXian said:


> Yeah, this seems like a poor idea. Many of the badges cost five or more gold; I doubt Morrus wants use spamming the forums just to "earn" gold.




There's lots of things I don't want you to do on the forums.  At some point, I just have to trust you not to do them, or the mods will have to do something about it.

But I'm not one to invent problems before they arise.  Yeah, that _might_ happen.  Or it might not.  If it does, we'll deal with it.  If it doesn't, we won't have to.

As a whole, our members are generally pretty good about using their common sense when posting.  I see no reason to expect that to suddenly change.


----------



## darjr (Mar 22, 2013)

There just has to be a lot of very cool things that could be starters for threads that just haven't been done yet or recently.


----------



## Fiddleback (Mar 22, 2013)

Morrus said:


> There's lots of things I don't want you to do on the forums.  At some point, I just have to trust you not to do them, or the mods will have to do something about it.
> 
> But I'm not one to invent problems before they arise.  Yeah, that _might_ happen.  Or it might not.  If it does, we'll deal with it.  If it doesn't, we won't have to.
> 
> As a whole, our members are generally pretty good about using their common sense when posting.  I see no reason to expect that to suddenly change.




Look, if you are ever going to get anything accomplished around here, you really MUST stop being so reasonable about things.  I find it unfair that the guy who runs this site is being levelheaded.  Also, I demand cookies.  And warm socks.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 22, 2013)

Fiddleback said:


> Also, I demand cookies.  And warm socks.




Cookies in socks?  That sounds a bit gross.

As an aside - you can also now buy gold.  $1=5gp.


----------



## Roland55 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fiddleback said:


> That can't possibly be right.  Morrus wouldn't do THAT, would he?  Oh, dear.
> 
> Edit:  Oh dear God.  You're right.




Don't worry.

Nothing can make folks like me start a Thread.  We're too retiring ... and shy.


----------



## Roland55 (Mar 24, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Cookies in socks?  That sounds a bit gross.
> 
> As an aside - you can also now buy gold.  $1=5gp.




Inevitable.

We are, of course, a capitalist society.


----------



## Roland55 (Mar 24, 2013)

Morrus said:


> There's lots of things I don't want you to do on the forums.  At some point, I just have to trust you not to do them, or the mods will have to do something about it.
> 
> But I'm not one to invent problems before they arise.  Yeah, that _might_ happen.  Or it might not.  If it does, we'll deal with it.  If it doesn't, we won't have to.
> 
> As a whole, our members are generally pretty good about using their common sense when posting.  I see no reason to expect that to suddenly change.




Sigh.

As it turns out, I have always had very little common sense.

Perhaps my spouse can help.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey...what if you rewarded a thread-starting spammer's gold to the first non-mod to report it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey, slight hijack here as I don't see the need to start a thread, but how long has OGRE been up? congrats on another  'in your face, hackers!" step to returning to the former glory!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey, slight hijack here as I don't see the need to start a thread, but how long has OGRE been up? congrats on another  'in your face, hackers!" step to returning to the former glory!




A week or so, but I only just added the link publicly.  It's still a little buggy, but you're welcome to use it!


----------



## dd.stevenson (Apr 5, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey, slight hijack here *as I don't see the need to start a thread*, but how long has OGRE been up? congrats on another  'in your face, hackers!" step to returning to the former glory!




Oh, the irony!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2013)

dd.stevenson said:


> Oh, the irony!




yeah, I know.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 6, 2013)

dd.stevenson said:


> This... might lead to an undesirable proliferation of new, unnecessary, threads.
> 
> Just a thought!




Clever clever.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Apr 9, 2013)

Campbell said:


> Clever clever.




=D

In all seriousness, I can see a good case for diluting the number of threads in D&D/Pathfinder, since anything that gets longer than about 5 pages tends to be some kind of edition-warry circular argument.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2013)

dd.stevenson said:


> .. .. ..since anything that gets longer than about 5 pages tends to be some kind of edition-warry circular argument.



 I  hate to say it, but that is why I stay away - so as to not start those wars, or prolong them. I am a bit opinionated.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Apr 10, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I  hate to say it, but that is why I stay away - so as to not start those wars, or prolong them. I am a bit opinionated.




I hear you. Personally I have strict rules about never trying to persuade anyone about anything, if the first or second post doesn't strike a chord. That covers a surprising number of cases.


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 10, 2013)

Same here.  I give my opinion and then step aside.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, not me. I give my opinion and then stick my foot in my mouth making an 4$$ out of myself.


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 10, 2013)

It takes all kind of people to get along Scott, we welcome your diversity....hehe.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2013)

SkidAce said:


> It takes all kind of people to get along Scott, we welcome your diversity....hehe.



right. diversity. that's the ticket!


----------



## Umbran (Apr 10, 2013)

dd.stevenson said:


> =D
> 
> In all seriousness, I can see a good case for diluting the number of threads in D&D/Pathfinder, since anything that gets longer than about 5 pages tends to be some kind of edition-warry circular argument.




I have considered suggesting Morrus create an "Obstinate Poster" badge...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 10, 2013)

That's one that should be awarded by the higher-ups, not bought.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2013)

I would be to humble to be awarded that.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Apr 11, 2013)

Umbran said:


> I have considered suggesting Morrus create an "Obstinate Poster" badge...




I should totally start a new thread to discuss this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 11, 2013)

dd.stevenson said:


> I should totally start a new thread to discuss this.




I see what you did there...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2013)

tricky, aint he?


----------

